# New Manchester Based Roaster & Retailer - Ancoats Coffee Co.



## AncoatsCoffeeCo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

We are a new roaster setting up in Ancoats, Manchester. We plan to wholesale to local businesses and retail espresso-based drinks and beans at local food shows, markets and pop-up events. We also have a new website under development where you can buy beans and accessories wherever you are! We aim to be fully up and running by the end of November all things going well!

We really look forward to getting to know the lovely people here, sharing thoughts/ideas and hope to learn a few things along the way too









Please follow us:

@ancoatscoffee

facebook.com/ancoatscoffeeco

ancoats-coffee.co.uk

All the best,

Jamie

Ancoats Coffee Co.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lets hope you become a forum sponsor jamie


----------



## AncoatsCoffeeCo (Oct 8, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> lets hope you become a forum sponsor jamie


That would be nice! We will certainly be as involved as we possibly can be


----------



## cofcof (Oct 13, 2013)

Jamie - sounds interesting. I live in the Manchester area, and I'm interested in getting involved with roasting. I'll look out for you guys.


----------



## lacremeanglaise (Oct 29, 2013)

I've never really managed to 'find' the coffee scene in Manchester this sounds exciting (I now imagine a deluge of protests about this... so any tips for around the University welcome!)


----------

